# Interesting Video



## rchobbygirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is a link for a video on how to assemble a Traxxas Ruslter....

SO cool its a girl putting it together!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i bought one about a year ago and it came rtr, dint have to put it together, do they come in peices now??


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

They are rtr. Slap in a battery and go.


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

This is a good general information video on how to "prepare an RTR model for its first use" video. I was expecting to see a vid that would show how to disassemble/reassemble the various chassis parts and possibly show some very useful tips like how to remove/replace wheels and tires, do general cleaning, or even show how to repair broken parts or wires. These are all things a first time owner need to know. A simple process of replacing worn bearings or adjusting the trim for steering or how to replace a worn/damaged motor are all things that would be a much better informational video. The thread title was a bit deceaving.
Overall I was a little dissapointed. I'll give this one an "E" for effort.
Just my opinion.....not meant to be insulting.


----------



## rchobbygirl (Apr 24, 2009)

its all good! it was just something I found! 

I am very basic as to my knowledge... my bros get em ready and repair for me  So it was good info for me lol


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Isnt that you in the video?


----------



## rchobbygirl (Apr 24, 2009)

No its not me....


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Same shirt.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

rchobbygirl said:


> SO cool its a girl putting it together!


there is a girl in Germany, cant remember her name, but she is a 1/8th scale champion for On-Road, shes pretty good!!!


----------



## rchobbygirl (Apr 24, 2009)

They give those shirts out when you buy a package... free I think


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Their tank tops are much nicer.


----------



## rchobbygirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes I love the tanks they are my fave!


----------

